# The Barrel



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I've finished off the barrel "prop" that I'm using to hide the shaking skellie cage's electronics inside of. The barrel will be placed near the cage so that the motion sensor will trigger as people walk by without the sensor being right out in the open like it was in past years.

I'm putting a skull and a medium sized rat on top to spook it up a bit more. 

Look:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent use of your ebay barrel!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome


----------

